# Odd angle glue up advice..



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Everyone

I am about to glue up the legs to the bottom of my cabinet, but… I am not sure how I am going to glue it up, so I am looking for some advice.

I have clamps, I just don't know how to have the legs push down or against the the adjoining piece.

Thank you,
-Wood Tablet


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you have any wooden hand screw clamps?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Band clamp around the ends of the feet so it can't splay and let it set right side up.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

The Q about wooden hand screw clamps leads me to think you could clamp them unto the legs, near the joint, and parallel to the cabinet surface. Then clamps and culls could pull it together via the cabinet surface and the hand clamps.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I would use PVA glue in the tenons and a few drops of CA glue, position the legs where I want it and hit with accelerator. CA glue makes an instant clamp and holds the leg in place while the PVA dries.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Drill a pilot hole, drive in a screw. When the glue dries remove the screw and plug the hole. Or leave the screw in and plug the hole if you want.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Can't see how close the legs are to finished. A good technique for this kind of thing is leave the surface rough, cut and glue a clamping block to the leg that make a surface parallel to the cabinet, and then a regular clamp will hold the joint. When the joint is dry, use a flush saw to get rid of the clamp block, and a block plane to clean up the surface.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm thinking someone with hide glue experience should chime in about its usage in this situation.

Might be able to glue it and just hold it tight for a few seconds, but I don't have the experience to say.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I m thinking someone with hide glue experience should chime in about its usage in this situation.
> 
> Might be able to glue it and just hold it tight for a few seconds, but I don t have the experience to say.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yes hot hide glue would tack right up. A new product is Titebond Speed Set. Clamp time for it is just a few minutes.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

For odd shaped pieces I that need good clamping pressure I add glue blocks. The trick is to add a layer of thick craft paper between the glue blocks.
The glue blocks will break away with a tap sideways and the paper is cleaned up with a chisel.
You can also use brown grocery bag paper.
Good Luck


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> Do you have any wooden hand screw clamps?
> 
> - SMP


Yes, i have 4


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> The Q about wooden hand screw clamps leads me to think you could clamp them unto the legs, near the joint, and parallel to the cabinet surface. Then clamps and culls could pull it together via the cabinet surface and the hand clamps.
> 
> - metolius


So wood hand clamp to the leg, near the joint… could you describe more of the culls action and form ? like have it go over the base of each leg ?

Thanks!


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> Band clamp around the ends of the feet so it can t splay and let it set right side up.
> 
> - Madmark2


hmm.. i do have a band clamp, ill see if i can get this right and use a bunch of weights.


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> I would use PVA glue in the tenons and a few drops of CA glue, position the legs where I want it and hit with accelerator. CA glue makes an instant clamp and holds the leg in place while the PVA dries.
> 
> - Davevand


So a CA Glue clamp! You tried this ? I could do each 1 at a time, and "hold" them for a minute each.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Except replace the block of wood with your hand screw clamps.
It looks like your legs reach the edge of the table, if so, just a clamp from the top of the leg to the table top.
Be sure to not overtighten the bar clamp, lot of leverage there.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Band clamp around the ends of the feet so it can t splay and let it set right side up.
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> ...


This is a really awkward way to try. very difficult to get correct pressure on each leg. Pretty much live with what you get kind of deal.

If you were going to try something like this you would be better off nailing a square frame for the legs to sit within. instead of the band clamp that has the probability to pull the legs sideways.


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> Drill a pilot hole, drive in a screw. When the glue dries remove the screw and plug the hole. Or leave the screw in and plug the hole if you want.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I was actually thinking of this 2! but leaving them in since its the bottom.. I still might depending on how my clamping experiments here go.


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> Can t see how close the legs are to finished. A good technique for this kind of thing is leave the surface rough, cut and glue a clamping block to the leg that make a surface parallel to the cabinet, and then a regular clamp will hold the joint. When the joint is dry, use a flush saw to get rid of the clamp block, and a block plane to clean up the surface.
> 
> - brtech


Thats a good idea. I can do this to the legs, because they are wood, while the bottom is just plywood. Thanks!


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> Except replace the block of wood with your hand screw clamps.
> It looks like your legs reach the edge of the table, if so, just a clamp from the top of the leg to the table top.
> Be sure to not overtighten the bar clamp, lot of leverage there.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Oh wow thank you for the picture! That makes it more clear to me.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Is why I said flip table over to set. Band clamp keeps legs from spraying. Downward pressure pushes out evenly. Weight until level & let set. Dynamic tension holds legs tight.

PVA bonds best with close fit -usually implying clamping pressure. CA glue will hold the leg steady until PVA sets but without clamping pressure PVA strength is suspect.

No matter how you do it you need to have pressure on the join while the glue sets.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Is why I said flip table over to set. Band clamp keeps legs from spraying. Downward pressure pushes out evenly. Weight until level & let set. Dynamic tension holds legs tight.
> 
> PVA bonds best with close fit -usually implying clamping pressure. CA glue will hold the leg steady until PVA sets but without clamping pressure PVA strength is suspect.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understood your process, still wouldn't do it that way, That's just me.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I was thinking the screw method but then I noticed how you made the tenons so that's out. I have it on hand so I might try dry clamping using a sliced bicycle tube (or surgical tubing) around the bottom and wrapped around the corners. It grips itself and you can pull it tighter with each wrap. One or more wedges might tighten it up. Or use rope perhaps.

LeeRoyMan's method looks feasible to me and amenable to dry clamping.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I would personally probably try and do the screw method. Mainly because i would be worried the glue might give out some day and the table top just literally drops straight down, as its kind of leveraging the legs to pull out once its upright.


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

> Except replace the block of wood with your hand screw clamps.
> It looks like your legs reach the edge of the table, if so, just a clamp from the top of the leg to the table top.
> Be sure to not overtighten the bar clamp, lot of leverage there.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


This seems to work!
I couldnt get the wood screw clamps to hold the curve, but a bessey clamp with that ball at the tip seems to work.
However you are sooo right about the bar clamp, I cant "tighten" it, pretty much at all, because it pulls the other side off, but .. I think its working..









-WoodTablet


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

If this is a cabinet, what kind of weight is it expected to hold? That is a really big lever arm, that might let go at the most inopportune time. the biscuits/dominoes are under tension as well; not the strongest direction. Maybe the idea of permanent mechanical (nut and bolt) is a good one.


----------



## woodtablet (Jan 3, 2015)

Its actually a nightstand that my wife saw in a magazine that I am building. It is a big lever, I think that is a good idea, I will add a screw into each leg or 2. Thanks


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned pocket holes and screws yet. I'm not recommending it, I'm just saying that it usually comes up.


----------

